# Now I understand!!!



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 10, 2015)

When I ordered my first batch of wood from here I was surprised by the extra pieces included in the box. It seems almost every order came with extra pieces that were not call size or shaped in a manner as to be larger than what I use. Some pieces though close to being the size I could use were too small or misshapen to use. Well today while venturing pass my knowledge level(which aint much) the truth of the extras came to me. I started trying to turn some bowls yesterday to see how it works. Those pieces are what I went too. I managed to spin a couple small bowls without knocking my teeth out or sending tools across the room. Here are my 2 first attempts. The first is FBE from @Kevin. The wood had some checks so I filled them with some Bloodwood sawdust and CA. For reference the call is a enclosed reed predator call to compare size of my small bowl.











Please excuse my photo skills.

The next bowl is from some curly spalted Maple from @windyridgebowman. I turned it next just because it was there and I thought I would practice some more. I think I liked turning a bowl. Again call in picture for size comparison.













OK so the revelation I had today while turning the 3rd bowl was several actually. The first thought were if I had some larger tools and different style this would all me easier. Now I know why guys have the longer handles on their tools. Turning a bowl blank and roughing it too round makes you (me) nervous having not done it before. Lots of noise and vibration. So then I watched a video on how to prep you own bowl blanks and well guess what I did? I just happen to have a few split logs of Bradford pear that has been sealed and in the garage for about 2 years now. So I started my third bowl from it. Then it dawned on me you wood suppliers are just like the dealer pushing his stuff. You add a little something different to the order to just get us started. You post pictures of this beautiful stuff that can be made from your wood. You now have me wanting another Bigger Better Lathe to turn Large bowls and plates and wanting to add to my toll collection so I can expand and do more stuff!! I have yall figured out now. I know I am powerless over my addiction and it can a sometime does make my life unmanageable. But I can quit!!! So I guess now I can say I will be looking at bowl blankswith a different eye!!

1 Last picture of those 2 bowls. Here they are with the call again for referencing size. The skull in the back is from a Saber-tooth Lion that I called a few months back with the call.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful! Man those are some great turnings. Love what you did with the checks - bloodwood goes well with FBE never seen that combo. Might as well let the missus know her shoe account is about to take a serious hit.  

(Hey guys he's figured out our devious plan!).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (May 10, 2015)

Nice bowls, Rodney
If there were any truth to the old rumor that the authorities scan the internet searching for certain tip off words I'd sure as heck be getting raided.

"Yup, dat boy acts dumb, but with all this fancy lingo about burly crack, gnarly pot and special resin, I know we got ourselves a big fish here!"
"SHUT-UP, MO-RON! We'll wait and catch him at the secret honey hole when he does The Big Harvest. We'll split the pot, sell the crack and book him on the resin. Never liked that crap no ways, it sticks to yer fingers."

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## DKMD (May 10, 2015)

Too cool! Nice 'extras'!


----------



## Nature Man (May 10, 2015)

For some reason, the addiction just keeps getting worse! In any event, nice bowls. Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 10, 2015)

Really nice work Rodney. Your first bowls are better than what I was doing in my second year. The toughest part of bowls for me to learn was the inside bottom curve. You seem to have that in your rearview mirror so you are off and running  Heed Kelvins advice about forewarning the Missus...


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Heed Kelvins advice about forewarning the Missus...



Are you subliminally calling him hot?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2015)

Cool stuff Rodney. They all look good. Nice job....welcome to the dark side.....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone just came in from garage. I was looking at all the wide flat stuff and trying to figure where it comes into play. I guess that will come to me another day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Thanks everyone just came in from garage. I was looking at all the wide flat stuff and trying to figure where it comes into play. I guess that will come to me another day.



Hey Rodney, let me help you out brother. I'll come by and get all that nasty flat crap out of your way. Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (May 10, 2015)

Nice work Rodney, your new skill will win you points with the ladies in your life, making them a game call may not be the best way to tell them they are special to you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 10, 2015)

Well completed my 3rd bowl. This came from a limb a storm ripped from my Bradford Pear tree in the backyard sometime back. Lot of worm holes filled with CA. This bowl is about twice as larger as the others. Slow progress but progress non the less.

















CC welcome . I just started this so I know there is a lot to correct or shoot for so please feel free to let me know what to look at.

Thanks Rodney

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2015)

Looks great Rodney! My only suggestions be to fill the holes with a contrasting color. Just my opinion! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (May 11, 2015)

Nice work/learning. There's plenty of room in here for another turner....
I'm with @Tony on the worm burrows--I use a dental pick to clean out the bug crap then fill with epoxy and mineral _du jour._ Just my 0.02.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (May 20, 2015)

Great looking bowls Rodney!
I'm just finishing my second also, but was struggling a bit with an WOP finish on the inside.
What did you use on that second one?

Thanks,
JayT


----------



## TimR (May 20, 2015)

Looking good Rodney! Yea, the worst thing ...er, best thing for you to do now, is go visit someone with a 16" or bigger lathe, lots of cast iron, a chunk of ambrosia maple, and a set of Thompson or DWay or other high end turning tools with a nice weighted handle. There is no coming back once you've gone that far! Enjoy it man...I can tell you're having a blast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 20, 2015)

Sirfishalot said:


> Great looking bowls Rodney!
> I'm just finishing my second also, but was struggling a bit with an WOP finish on the inside.
> What did you use on that second one?
> 
> ...


----------

